# Yes or No - Ja oder Nein



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Should we have spent the night here or not?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

No you shouldn't.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

except:frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why do they not put a red line or cross then for simplicity. Admit one should look up the signs to know when and when not.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We expect everyone to speak English when they come here, as does Google translate on the phone > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Kev since you updated your phone you are becoming an arse.>> join the clique.

cabby


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

deckboy said:


> Should we have spent the night here or not?


Glad you posted that - a timely reminder to self to read signs carefully. Blue 'P' with a picture of a Motorhome looks like it's Motorhome-only parking!

Morph


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Why do they not put a red line or cross then for simplicity. Admit one should look up the signs to know when and when not.
> 
> cabby


 In Germany, always expect things to be over complicated, simplicity is not in the vocabulary. :grin2: It doesn´t say no caravans >


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

We stayed for two nights and no one seemed bothered. There was a local German registered VW camper next to us but not in use.
The car park is listed as a stop, and the toilets have a chemical waste facility, but the only others we saw were further across the car park.
Nice spot though - Bullay.
First pic us. Other pic where we should have been maybe


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

strictly speaking, the white sign is not valid, as it is not listed in the official catalogue of German traffic signs. So in theory this is just an ordinary, unlimited car park for everybody, and all kinds of vehicles.

But you should only try to discuss that with a local traffic warden if you are really fluent in standard German as well as the local dialect, and have considerable knowledge of German law.:wink2:

I will check out German MH forums if there are any comments on the situation in Bullay.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

